# Help me please



## ronron49

I do not know much about computers. I have bought different types of programs telling me it will fix my issue NOT.The problem is that my HP "Window Vista Basic" takes about two -three minutes to start.

Thank You
Ron


----------



## helios19

Hi Ronron49,

Could you please post the full specs of you PC?
How old is your PC?

There could be a variety of issues causing slow startup. Do you have a lot of programs run when windows starts? Have you run virus/spyware scans? A disk defrag would also assist.


----------



## spunk.funk

You have posted in the *Windows 2000* forum. You will have better luck if you post in the *Windows Vista *forum. 
Try running the computer in a Clean Boot. Does that boot up faster? 
Also click on the link in my signature for *PC Running Slow? *and try those things.


----------



## jacobjames

Hi I Am James,

I have a problem with my computer, the problem is Delta-search.com infection. By this Delta-search.com virus I am not able to do anything, it is giving such a great troubles like working slow, redirects my browser to some other links, restarts automatically without my consent. My friend suggested me to take online virus removal support from <removed>.com but they are charging more than $100, so I can't afford that. I am requesting every one please guide me to remove this Delta-search.com virus infection please.......................................................bye.

THANK YOU
BY
JAMES


----------



## spunk.funk

Please do not hijack someone else's thread, if you have a question, please start your own thread. You also are posting in the *Windows 2000* forum, but your profile says you are running *Windows 7*? 
Due to Forum rules we cannot help with Virus removal here. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum


----------

